# First Coast Bettas Fall 2016 International Show?



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all. So I was on the IBC's site and saw that there was an upcoming show in Clearwater, Florida! I've never been to a show before and am kind of a newbie. Never bred bettas either. But I heard that shows are open to the public, is this true? I know shows have auctions and I think it'd be really cool to go and see all of the bettas. Anyone going to this show or have been to shows as just a betta enthusiast want to chime in? My boyfriend is in Med school in Florida and about an hour away from Clearwater, so that's why this show caught my eye!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

My husband and I just
went to our first IBC show in Clearwater (It was quite a drive from Orlando where we live) this summer. If you're nearby it might be fun for you to stop on in. But honestly there wasn't a great selection of fish, the best part was watching the people go crazy in the bidding wars although the majority of the fish were bought by one guy who went home and relisted some on eBay. You'll probably find better quality online unless you're interested in local breeders. We probably won't be going again since it was so far away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> My husband and I just
> went to our first IBC show in Clearwater (It was quite a drive from Orlando where we live) this summer. If you're nearby it might be fun for you to stop on in. But honestly there wasn't a great selection of fish, the best part was watching the people go crazy in the bidding wars although the majority of the fish were bought by one guy who went home and relisted some on eBay. You'll probably find better quality online unless you're interested in local breeders. We probably won't be going again since it was so far away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback! I think I'll skip this one then. But if anyone does go I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Here's some photos from the last one. These were my favorites, I almost bought that yellow guy but the one guy who was buying them all put up too high of a price. That fish is sitting on eBay still I think, I remember seeing it right after the show.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, I love the yellow one, and the red one!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

